# I must be getting old- Death Metal isn't what it used to be



## Peralta (Dec 24, 2016)

I started getting into "modern" death metal around 89. The Tampa scene pretty much ruled my life in the 90's till about 03 when I started to open my mind. I hardly listen to death metal anymore, but for the hell of it I have been diving back in. 

I just can't dig the contemporary, it seems so safe and manufactured to me. The "old school" stuff of my generation just seems so much better to me. Whatever  

This for an example, a top five DM album of all time for sure. Just perfect. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqsvVJBYIcU&list=PL824FA7540A1F1AE0

Then we get this, just meh IMHO. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY_Aank1OXI


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 24, 2016)

check out beyond creation or fallujah.


----------



## zappatton2 (Dec 24, 2016)

I got into death metal around the same time as you, and I do agree that back then, it seemed like every album just blew me away (though I've never really been able to get into Obituary despite my best efforts).

That said, I think there's still plenty of great stuff out there, I can't get enough Vektor and Cattle Decap lately. I think it's just that the music has branched into so many different streams, and there are just SO many bands out there that it's almost more difficult to wade through all of it to find what you like. Certainly albums sound much more polished these days, but that's just technology I suppose. Don't give up on the modern scene just yet, I think there's tons of worthwhile bands spilling into the scene (and some old bands that are still putting out decent records).


----------



## Peralta (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys. Yeah, I'm not giving up, I always have hope. 

It's interesting the Stoner scene worldwide is just huge now. The current "big names" in death metal all seem to be rather commercial and soft. But that's IMHO so far of course.

BTW: I would actually nominate Obituary as the best DM band of all time. They have always stayed very true to them and they've consistently released solid material . But that's just me.


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 24, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> check out beyond creation or fallujah.



This, also Job for a cowboy-sun eater is just stellar.
Spawn of posession- Incurso is just plain crazy.
The faceless-Planetary Duality, for your sci fi alien needs.
Black crown Initiate-Song of the crippled bull.
Nile- Annihilation of the wicked, Just brutal.
These are few popular contempary death metal bands that are very easy to get into.
Also check out Lucid collective Subnamulation if you want skill like no other.


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 24, 2016)

Peralta said:


> I started getting into "modern" death metal around 89. The Tampa scene pretty much ruled my life in the 90's till about 03 when I started to open my mind. I hardly listen to death metal anymore, but for the hell of it I have been diving back in.
> 
> I just can't dig the contemporary, it seems so safe and manufactured to me. The "old school" stuff of my generation just seems so much better to me. Whatever
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I dislike melodeath also, but Winter madness by Wintersun is a pretty good melodeath album.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 24, 2016)

Peralta said:


> I started getting into "modern" death metal around 89. The Tampa scene pretty much ruled my life in the 90's till about 03 when I started to open my mind. I hardly listen to death metal anymore, but for the hell of it I have been diving back in.
> 
> I just can't dig the contemporary, it seems so safe and manufactured to me. The "old school" stuff of my generation just seems so much better to me. Whatever
> 
> ...



I figured out what the issue is. Your listening to ....ty modern bands 

I mean, you cherry picked some melodic generi-core crap band and called it modern death. "Ride the lightning was a pretty bad ass album, but the new Taylor Swift album sounds nothing like it!"

If you want to listen to good modern death metal, there is tons and tons out there. But you have to actually look. Listen to some recent gorguts or ulcerate or something.


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 24, 2016)

Psycoptic-Sceptre of the ancients, tech death staple.
Abdominable putridity-Anomilies of artificial origin, Monster vocalist.
Shadow of intent-The invoking of the excecwution of worlds, the only core I can reccommend


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 24, 2016)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I figured out what the issue is. You must be listening to ....ty modern bands



the agonist is garbage.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 24, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the agonist is garbage.



I never heard of them, but after watching the clip, its comical to call it modern death metal


----------



## gunch (Dec 24, 2016)

wut

And there are TONS of OSDM/ SweDM revival bands out there, some really good


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 24, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the agonist is garbage.



Same, can't stand them. I feel like the we have a female vocalist card keeps them afloat.


----------



## You (Dec 24, 2016)

Try these.


----------



## fps (Dec 24, 2016)

Yeah Decapitated (NOT Blood Mantra), Defeated Sanity, Wormed, Portal (Vexavoid), Aborted, Origin, there is some great stuff out there. Depends what you're after I guess, and the shock of the new will never be there again.


----------



## mgh (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm sure you would dig Grave Miasma, Cruciamentum, Mithras, Portal, Paroxsihzem, Ulcerate, Abyssal, Septic Flesh etc etc


----------



## SandyRavage (Dec 24, 2016)

Gatecreeper and Blood Incantation released some of the best death metal I've heard this year. 

Very reminiscent of obituary, dismember and bolt thrower...

Lots of cool stuff out there.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 24, 2016)

endmysuffering said:


> Same, can't stand them. I feel like the we have a female vocalist card keeps them afloat.



Arch enemy is the only female vocal backed band i like


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Dec 25, 2016)

You can always just look at the most popular bands from any scene and say they suck, because they usually do, but then generalizing on all the scene is just being intellectually lazy. There has never been so many and so different death metal bands, there is something for you, somewhere.


----------



## Peralta (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for the replies yo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Arch enemy is the only female vocal backed band i like



And honestly they were a much better band when Liiva fronted them. Although Wages of Sin is a pretty damn good album. But those first 3 albums were just ....ing amazing.


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 25, 2016)

The current singer in Arch Enemy (Alissa White-Gluz) used to be the singer in The Agonist


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 25, 2016)

I sort of want to say that though the overall number of death metal releases has gone up massively, the number of top top quality albums is about the same as it ever was.


----------



## brett8388 (Dec 25, 2016)

Peralta said:


> I started getting into "modern" death metal around 89. The Tampa scene pretty much ruled my life in the 90's till about 03 when I started to open my mind. I hardly listen to death metal anymore, but for the hell of it I have been diving back in.
> 
> I just can't dig the contemporary, it seems so safe and manufactured to me. The "old school" stuff of my generation just seems so much better to me. Whatever
> 
> ...



I grew up around the same time (Deicide was the band for me from Tampa), but like everything, DM will and has progressed. I think what we have now, including all the sub genes, is better actually. What Gorod has done, and bands like First Fragment, Virvum, ALR, and others, simply took what came out of Tampa and expanded on it. 

I believe death metal is much better today. You do have some crap to weed through (I hate prog tinted death metal), but overall we're in a good time.

Give something like this a shot...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmN9qzJO7lE&list=PLHGOrMi0yUjNn_A34dI91ieef3HJHJD-Y&index=2


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 25, 2016)

I am pretty much in the same boat, very difficult to find good death metal to satisfy my old school taste. Here are some recent releases that should inspire some faith...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 25, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And honestly they were a much better band when Liiva fronted them. Although Wages of Sin is a pretty damn good album. But those first 3 albums were just ....ing amazing.



yeah those were some of my favorites, also really like Doomsday Machine too. nemesis is still a pretty good song imo-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9AcG0glVu4


----------



## oompa (Dec 25, 2016)

Peralta said:


> I just can't dig the contemporary, it seems so safe and manufactured to me



It is, I'm with you all the way. The sound is often polished, bricked, lifeless and ever-so-thin, mass-produced garbage pretty much, if you want oldschool it still exists though as some of the later suggestions in this thread show 

Some of the suggestions in here are quite off the mark though for me, the Fallujahs, Psycroptic, SoP, The Faceless, Beyond Creation etc. all fall on either being bricked, thin, polished, lifeless imitations to me and they're everything old school DM is not. 

I personally love half of them for other reasons no worries  but they're not on mark here. Nile, Decapitated and Gorguts for example, they were already around back in the late 90's ish, nothing new about them, I picked up their albums 15-20 years ago 

Theory: I wonder if the time is just over for Old School DM, I'm seeing it more and more as if some genres just have their time window, Grudge had the early-mid 90's, you can't do grudge anymore. You can put on a flanel shirt and play odd power chord progressions and scream stuff but it's not the same thing  Same with 70's rock, every band I ever heard past say the mid 80's just fail. horribly. Same thing, they use old amps and emulate Ozzy best they can but dude it is not enough  Punk is dead, Rap is dead (to me), they had their time. I wonder if it is the same with OSDM. It does ofc depend on what components of that music/those genres (to generalise further) you actually liked, but idno.

As a Swede who was bells deep into the scene back in the mid 90's and forward, to me it used to be one of the top strongest death metal scenes in the world, but they have barely pushed out five good records in the past decade. Maybe I'm just getting old  hahaha I can absolutely admit to that!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 25, 2016)

Dying fetus is also pretty awesome imo. I saw them live with Necrophagist back in 2009 and they were amazing. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8Jjy3Zy7kk


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 25, 2016)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I figured out what the issue is. Your listening to ....ty modern bands
> 
> I mean, you cherry picked some melodic generi-core crap band and called it modern death. "Ride the lightning was a pretty bad ass album, but the new Taylor Swift album sounds nothing like it!"
> 
> If you want to listen to good modern death metal, there is tons and tons out there. But you have to actually look. Listen to some recent gorguts or ulcerate or something.



Although i agree with OP somewhat, this post nailed it. Plenty of awesome modern death metal bands if you look for them.

Gorod
Psycroptic
Spawn of Possession
Soreption <3
Black Crown Initiate 
Rivers of Nihil
Beyond Creation
Alkaloid/Hannes Grossman

They are out there, if you look. If something up there doesn't get you going, then ya maybe death metal is no longer for you


----------



## Rizzo (Dec 25, 2016)

There's plenty of clever stuff out there at present time but nothing is tearing my soul apart honestly. Plus, I don't much like the modern super-polished (and, above all quantized) sound. It lacks feel. Obscura managed to annoy me by the first record.

Never much liked the original death metal wave, but I'm a fan of "old school tech-death" (I guess we could call it old school already). Atheist, Cynic, latter Gorguts, Decapitated, some Pestilence, etc. Aaand still haven't found a band which could hold a candle to Death, musically speaking.

Would be nice if someone could prove me wrong  Note I don't care how many sweeps or the number of BPMs, but I want to hear ideas.

What I really do like right now is Gorguts' legacy and all that stuff that pretty much defies pidgeonholing: DsO, Ulcerate, Disrhytmia, Krallice...


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 25, 2016)

Rizzo said:


> There's plenty of clever stuff out there at present time but nothing is tearing my soul apart honestly. Plus, I don't much like the modern super-polished (and, above all quantized) sound. It lacks feel. Obscura managed to annoy me by the first record.
> 
> Never much liked the original death metal wave, but I'm a fan of "old school tech-death" (I guess we could call it old school already). Atheist, Cynic, latter Gorguts, Decapitated, some Pestilence, etc. Aaand still haven't found a band which could hold a candle to Death, musically speaking.
> 
> Would be nice if someone could prove me wrong  Note I don't care how many sweeps or the number of BPMs, but I want to hear ideas.



Whtat about spawn of posession, creative, crazy and not too produced.


----------



## Rizzo (Dec 25, 2016)

endmysuffering said:


> Whtat about spawn of posession, creative, crazy and not too produced.


Tried them, they tend to fall in the show-offy \ overproduced land to me. But I'll give them another spin just 'cause why not.


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 25, 2016)

Rizzo said:


> Tried them, they tend to fall in the show-offy \ overproduced land to me. But I'll give them another spin just 'cause why not.



They're not really show offy imo, but there's no denying that theyre fast. Can't really help you with the production, I like good production so long as it doesn't make any of the musicians sound like they play better than they actually do.


----------



## Peralta (Dec 25, 2016)

Gorguts first album was solid, the one with the floating old man on the cover however, is hot garbage.


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 25, 2016)

Rizzo said:


> What I really do like right now is Gorguts' legacy and all that stuff that pretty much defies pidgeonholing: DsO, Ulcerate, Disrhytmia, Krallice...







Peralta said:


> Gorguts first album was solid, the one with the floating old man on the cover however, is hot garbage.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 26, 2016)

Pretty much the only modern band that makes me feel the way death metal made me feel when I was 17 years old is Nails. Most people probably wouldn't consider them death metal though.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 26, 2016)

endmysuffering said:


> Don't worry, I dislike melodeath also, but Winter madness by Wintersun is a pretty good melodeath album.



Hooboy, that song is NOT representative of melodeath.

(The Agonist, I mean, not Wintersun. Wintersun is great.)

This thread needs some old Arsis:


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 26, 2016)

Rizzo said:


> Plus, I don't much like the modern super-polished (and, above all quantized) sound.



Have you ever heard how many mistakes there are in Angel of Death? It's actually amazing. I really think almost everyone has forgotten the possibility of prioritising the energy of the performance over the necessity of a string of perfect takes.


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 26, 2016)

Xaios said:


> Hooboy, that song is NOT representative of melodeath.
> 
> (The Agonist, I mean, not Wintersun. Wintersun is great.)
> 
> This thread needs some old Arsis:




I'm pretty ignorant to that side of metal sorry.

ps. this sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## caspian (Dec 26, 2016)

Jeez, there's some depressing recs in here. "I'll show this jaded guy by posting some riffless, dickless tech death!!!!"

Blood Incantation and Spectral Voice are pretty great modern DM. The former's full length is a great example of something being quite innovative and out there while still maintaining an old school feel. The latter's Necrotic Doom demo is just a fantastic demo full of dark as hell, Incantation-ish riffs.

But yeah, cmon dudes. Spawn of Possession? Psycroptic? New Cynic? That stuff is awful.


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 26, 2016)

caspian said:


> Jeez, there's some depressing recs in here. "I'll show this jaded guy by posting some riffless, dickless tech death!!!!"
> 
> Blood Incantation and Spectral Voice are pretty great modern DM. The former's full length is a great example of something being quite innovative and out there while still maintaining an old school feel. The latter's Necrotic Doom demo is just a fantastic demo full of dark as hell, Incantation-ish riffs.
> 
> But yeah, cmon dudes. Spawn of Possession? Psycroptic? New Cynic? That stuff is awful.



Obvious troll.

But the recommended bands sound pretty.good.


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 26, 2016)

prlgmnr said:


> I really think almost everyone has forgotten the possibility of prioritising the energy of the performance over the necessity of a string of perfect takes.


----------



## gogolXmogol (Dec 26, 2016)

Can't stop headbangin' to this release 



their newer stuff is also sick!


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 26, 2016)

What makes old school death metal special is the tempo changes and how they were used. The much slower, doomier sections, establish theme and atmosphere. The rougher production is also key to giving character to the sound/atmosphere.

This is what newer death metal has almost completely abandoned.


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 26, 2016)

AdamMaz said:


> What makes old school death metal special is the tempo changes and how they were used. The much slower, doomier sections, establish theme and atmosphere. The rougher production is also key to giving character to the sound/atmosphere.
> 
> This is what newer death metal has almost completely abandoned.



To be fair, the production thing is an acquired taste more-so. Death metal has been about brutality always but now the brutality comes from performance, pure unadulterated performance, the best ones. Better production is just a means of making the performance clearer and to geive a better representation of the orginal vision (granted it can sound like a product)
Death metal hasn't gotten better or worse, it has changed in summary. If my death metal band ever took off I'd have both well produced and underproduced versions of my songs, but it just so happens that the majority prefers good production.
The slower sections and tempo changes still exist, Listen to Nile- Sacrifice unto sebek.
Hope you find music you like because it sure as hell exists.


----------



## mgh (Dec 26, 2016)

AdamMaz said:


> What makes old school death metal special is the tempo changes and how they were used. The much slower, doomier sections, establish theme and atmosphere. The rougher production is also key to giving character to the sound/atmosphere.
> 
> This is what newer death metal has almost completely abandoned.


exactly the sorta stuff i posted about on the previous page- "I'm sure you would dig Grave Miasma, Cruciamentum, Mithras, Portal, Paroxsihzem, Ulcerate, Abyssal, Septic Flesh etc etc"


----------



## bhakan (Dec 26, 2016)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Pretty much the only modern band that makes me feel the way death metal made me feel when I was 17 years old is Nails. Most people probably wouldn't consider them death metal though.


Came in here to mention them. Hardcore bands are channeling a lot of old school death metal influence nowadays and may be worth a listen for those craving the grimier, dirtier, old school death metal sound


----------



## ProtoTechDeath (Dec 26, 2016)

Check out Voidspwan. It'll only cost you about 13 minutes of your life.
https://voidspawn.bandcamp.com/album/pyrrhic


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Dec 27, 2016)

Peralta said:


> Gorguts first album was solid, the one with the floating old man on the cover however, is hot garbage.




HAHAHA!!!  This blasphemy made me laugh, but since Obituary is your all time favorite, I'm not surprised! Obscura is a seriously challenging listen, and love or hate it its paved the way for many fantastic atonal bands (Ulcerate, for example). I love both bands for different reasons. I saw Obituary at The Crowbar in Tampa and was an instant convert to them. Just good, crushing, old school groove.


To satisfy that niche I'd try:

Dead Congregation
Cruciamentum
Sulphur Aeon
Bloodbath
Grave Miasma
Sarpanitum
Gatecreeper
Blood Incantation
Revocation
Gruesome (Bloody Gore era Death worship!)
Zealotry
Abyssal
Inverloch
Wormed

Old bands (a few) still cranking out killer tunes:
Asphyx
Immolation
Behemoth
Carcass
Disgorge
Autopsy

Inter Arma is ruling my ears right now for a Stoner/Doom/Sludge mood. I highly recommend them

Your best bet is to dig around on smaller labels because the big name labels tend to carry whatever is the latest flavor. Relapse still carries a lot of varied bands, and there's still tried and true stuff on Metal Blade, Nuclear Blast, Season of Mist, etc. But I would look into Profound Lore, "I, Voidhanger", Southern Lord, Massacre, Willowtip; and check out some of the lesser known review pages. Yourlastrites.com (formerly Metal Review) has been a favorite, as I've been frustrated with the watered down nature of most other popular review pages, often aping about the pop-metal "flavor of the month" bands. 

Last note: Morbid Angel brought Chris Tucker back for their next record, and touted it to be a straightforward death metal record, so hopefully they'll nix the industrial gag and return to form.


----------



## Herrick (Dec 27, 2016)

Never heard of Agonist before this thread so I browsed through their Prisoner album because I don't like music videos in general. Maybe it's a production thing but there's very little aggression and balls in the songs I briefly listened to. And I'm talking about the fast parts. 

I haven't been listening to much modern Death Metal but it's almost guaranteed that there are a ....ton of bands trying to recreate the older Death Metal sound. I bet there are some good ones out there.


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 27, 2016)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> HAHAHA!!!  This blasphemy made me laugh, but since Obituary is your all time favorite, I'm not surprised! Obscura is a seriously challenging listen, and love or hate it its paved the way for many fantastic atonal bands (Ulcerate, for example). I love both bands for different reasons. I saw Obituary at The Crowbar in Tampa and was an instant convert to them. Just good, crushing, old school groove.
> 
> 
> To satisfy that niche I'd try:
> ...



Obscura wasnt so bad for me first listen, mainly because of how much tech death I'd listened to by that point.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Dec 27, 2016)

endmysuffering said:


> Obscura wasnt so bad for me first listen, mainly because of how much tech death I'd listened to by that point.



Yeah it takes an ear keen for weirdness, and if my first listen to it was back in 1998 I'd probably feel like Peralta does. I can't say it's a go to listen either, but something about it draws me back. Seeing them play the title track live was pretty fvcking amazing. 

One more OSDM recommendation:

Drawn and Quartered - crusty, evil, death metal. "No Absolution" off Feeding Hell's Furnace is a favorite track. 

...I probably should have included Incantation on my original reply too. Their last two records are rock freaking solid.


----------



## Kwert (Jan 9, 2017)

Check out the latest album by Ripper, as well as Denouncement Pyre.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpcj0hP_v2k&list=PLCGfkOLHfxyd1hk624EKhZCYZcE3kvI5G

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwUhcZ9s_cU


There's also a new album by Inverloch, which is the logical continuation to disEMBOWELMENT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxrp-sZAXIo

2016 release by Minotaur Head. Death/Doom with members of Hail of Bullets and Asphyx.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26m1rguZWrs



edit: How could I forget Chthe'iilst? If you miss Demilich, you will love this band

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKmxHLybyOs


----------



## vilk (Jan 10, 2017)

Came here to recommend a band most people haven't heard of: Desecrecy
It's OSDM, but with a tinge of doom
As a death metal listener who is also not particularly interested in bands like Gorod, Spawn of Possession, Rivers of Nihil, Fallujah, Black Crown Initiate, etc. I can recommend Desecrecy's album: The Doom Skeptron


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 10, 2017)

vilk said:


>



There is a moment right in the middle that sounds exactly like Demigod


----------



## Kwert (Jan 10, 2017)

vilk said:


> Came here to recommend a band most people haven't heard of: Desecrecy
> It's OSDM, but with a tinge of doom
> As a death metal listener who is also not particularly interested in bands like Gorod, Spawn of Possession, Rivers of Nihil, Fallujah, Black Crown Initiate, etc. I can recommend Desecrecy's album: The Doom Skeptron






Nothing like some good old-school Finnish death metal.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 10, 2017)

vilk said:


> Came here to recommend a band most people haven't heard of: Desecrecy
> It's OSDM, but with a tinge of doom
> As a death metal listener who is also not particularly interested in bands like Gorod, Spawn of Possession, Rivers of Nihil, Fallujah, Black Crown Initiate, etc. I can recommend Desecrecy's album: The Doom Skeptron




THANK YOU  This band is excellent! And I'm a listener to everything. I like crusty OSDM to super clean and slick tech death. This is just strong-as-balls death metal. Definitely playing this on repeat.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 10, 2017)

gogolXmogol said:


> Can't stop headbangin' to this release
> 
> 
> 
> their newer stuff is also sick!




This record, by many measures and also the fact that they are my favorite modern band, is one of the best all around modern (2000 era) death metal releases this century. It's phvcking ferocious and balanced. They won't ever top it.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 11, 2017)

I listened to that Decapitated album, and it was awesome! How is "more modern" death metal worse than that, though? I mean, it sounded like basically my idea of death metal. I've never been big on the genre since it usually just kind of wears out my ear and makes me want to listen to something else after 10 minutes, so I'm pretty ignorant. I think the only "regular" death metal albums I have listened to very much might be a handful of the early-mid Immolation records, and Formulas Fatal to the Flesh (the only Morbid Angel album I really liked all the way through!). I've heard plenty of the sub-subgenre junk though, if you want to put it that way (ex tons of melo-death, some techy stuff like Atheist, Cynic, Gorguts, Martyr, etc). I just am not really familiar with the "straight-ahead" stuff since so little of what I've heard has been appealing in full-album format.

Oh yeah, that Cannibal Corpse album with "Dead Human Collection" on it is pretty great


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Jan 11, 2017)

Xaios said:


> Hooboy, that song is NOT representative of melodeath.
> 
> (The Agonist, I mean, not Wintersun. Wintersun is great.)
> 
> This thread needs some old Arsis:




HOLY HELL YESSSS!!! A Celebration of Guilt is such an amazing album! When I think of an album with just the right balance between melody and brutality, this is the first that comes to my mind.


----------



## Mraz (Jan 11, 2017)

I would not consider The Agonist as a death metal band.. I would just consider them 'metal' or 'modern metal' or whatever.. Since it includes singing which I am not so fond of tbh.. They went all out commercial with the new gal..

But you have some great new death metal bands out there and even some deathcore bands!! 
-I know deathcore gets a bad rep, but you have some really good bands out there that more death metal than many bands that claim to be death metal these days..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDJmqONhjuk

And check this for fun, since you like Hypocrisy (I love them and even got to share the stage with them on a festival one time!!!) **funny story below**

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXtAnmQMYL4


**It was Peter's Birthday back in 2012 and they played a sick set with a lot of oldies and of course the crowd got to sing 'happy birthday' for him.. After that there was a lot of drinking in the backstage.. Next morning; the whole place is in a state of panic and everyone is searching for Peter, it was next to the sea, so people were rightfully in panic since he might have went drunk swimming.. They couldn't find him until the first band hit the stage at around 1PM.. He was passed out behind the drums on the main stage of the festival.. Good times!**


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 11, 2017)

Soreption


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 11, 2017)

Full Of Hell's EP Amber Moat In The Black Vault tickles the ol DM spots.


----------



## Viginez (Feb 21, 2017)

just found this
it crushes


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 21, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> wut
> 
> And there are TONS of OSDM/ SweDM revival bands out there, some really good






You said:


> Try these.






Xaios said:


> Hooboy, that song is NOT representative of melodeath.
> 
> (The Agonist, I mean, not Wintersun. Wintersun is great.)
> 
> This thread needs some old Arsis:






MAJ Meadows SF said:


> HAHAHA!!!  This blasphemy made me laugh, but since Obituary is your all time favorite, I'm not surprised! Obscura is a seriously challenging listen, and love or hate it its paved the way for many fantastic atonal bands (Ulcerate, for example). I love both bands for different reasons. I saw Obituary at The Crowbar in Tampa and was an instant convert to them. Just good, crushing, old school groove.
> 
> 
> To satisfy that niche I'd try:
> ...



These guys here know what's up. 

There is a .... ton of great modern death metal out there, you just have to sift through all of the gimmicky stuff to find it. 

You know what? I'd even go as far as to say that death metal is the best it's ever been at the moment. There are some truly amazing bands out there who are really pushing the boundaries in terms of songwriting ability and technicality. 

I think the biggest problem now days is what you see marketed. Back in the day when death metal was fresh the bands that were being marketed as death metal were bands who were paving the way and not trying to be as edgy and gimmicky as possible (don't get me wrong, there were a few of those too). It was a new genre so the quality was much better back then because they weren't following a template, they were making one instead. There are plenty of bands now days who are making their own as well, you just have to be really willing to look and not just assuming that whatever YouTube classifies as death metal is what modern times have to offer.

Also, props again to the dude who said Horrendous. Easily my favorite death metal band in the last few years. It's not even overly technical music, the song writing is just nuts.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Feb 23, 2017)

Not much to add except I'm glad you started this thread so I can find all these badass bands


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 23, 2017)

oompa said:


> Punk is dead, Rap is dead (to me), they had their time.


You just don't know what to listen to. 



But OP, listen to the Nails album Abandon All Life. It's more hardcore than DM, but it's as brutal.


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 24, 2017)

Gruesome, if you like Florida DM


----------



## DLG (Feb 24, 2017)

Just got my head blown off by Dead Congregation last night. 

If you ever get a chance to see them live, don't miss it.


----------



## Andless (Feb 24, 2017)

Some cool nostalgic sounding music posted here! Nice!

But is it just me or does growling sound like playing smurf voices really slow?

No matter how much energy playing the instruments; when the growling starts I kinda find it hard to take seriously.


Oh wait...! *I'm getting old...*


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 28, 2017)

ITT: some tr00 DM elitists come out of the woodwork to demonstrate their elitism to other metalheads.


----------



## prlgmnr (Feb 28, 2017)

That's a fresh and interesting thought, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bloc (Feb 28, 2017)

Technical death metal from 2016 that isn't over the top wank you year nowadays. And as a bonus, the vocals sound like Chuck's from Death.


----------



## vm27 (Feb 28, 2017)

Rizzo said:


> There's plenty of clever stuff out there at present time but nothing is tearing my soul apart honestly. Plus, I don't much like the modern super-polished (and, above all quantized) sound. It lacks feel. Obscura managed to annoy me by the first record.
> 
> Never much liked the original death metal wave, but I'm a fan of "old school tech-death" (I guess we could call it old school already). Atheist, Cynic, latter Gorguts, Decapitated, some Pestilence, etc. *Aaand still haven't found a band which could hold a candle to Death, musically speaking.*
> 
> ...


Yes, I think their music defines balance in heaviness and still retains being musical.

I dig Gorguts till I get lost in Obscura album. 

I love Necrophagist, Obscura but sometimes their music is just too damn technical and tiring to listen to (play more so).


----------



## bulb (Feb 28, 2017)

Uh Soreption, Bloodbath, Fleshgod, Gorguts, and Fallujah if you are a bit more open minded to not strict DM


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 28, 2017)

DLG said:


> Just got my head blown off by Dead Congregation last night.
> 
> If you ever get a chance to see them live, don't miss it.




Damn I really hope I get to see them someday. They are an outright favorite of mine right now in almost every aspect of their sound. Definitely jealous of everyone that gets to a show! Hopefully someday they have enough following to get a US tour together.


----------



## Herrick (Mar 1, 2017)

vilk said:


> Came here to recommend a band most people haven't heard of: Desecrecy
> It's OSDM, but with a tinge of doom
> As a death metal listener who is also not particularly interested in bands like Gorod, Spawn of Possession, Rivers of Nihil, Fallujah, Black Crown Initiate, etc. I can recommend Desecrecy's album: The Doom Skeptron




This is cool


----------



## dhgrind (Mar 1, 2017)

Gatecreeper, Ilsa, Gruesome. Its death metal that actually sounds like death metal.


----------



## Forkface (Mar 2, 2017)

this thread is full of win. 

thanks everyone, i got a lot of listening homework to do.


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 2, 2017)

New Gruesome sounds like Human-era Death


----------



## bloc (Mar 2, 2017)

Wow, I love it


----------



## MetalHead40 (Mar 6, 2017)

Stealth7 said:


> New Gruesome sounds like Human-era Death




Holy ....ing ....!!!! Now this is death metal  

This just made my day. A fine trip back to Death metal and a great tribute to the master

Definitely gonna pick some of their stuff up. Thanks for turning me on to these guys


----------



## Herrick (Mar 6, 2017)

Sounds a little too much like Death.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Mar 6, 2017)

Herrick said:


> Sounds a little too much like Death.



Says the guy in a forum thread about "death" metal bands....


----------



## MetalHead40 (Mar 6, 2017)

Herrick said:


> Sounds a little too much like Death.








The band is intentionally trying to sound like Death.
Its a "Death" tribute band dude.


----------



## Herrick (Mar 6, 2017)

MetalHead40 said:


> The band is intentionally trying to sound like Death.
> Its a "Death" tribute band dude.



That's interesting. I thought Tribute bands only played cover songs. I'll have to check out their album.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Mar 6, 2017)

Herrick said:


> That's interesting. I thought Tribute bands only played cover songs. I'll have to check out their album.



Apparently their paying homage to Death through their own material. 

There's a good read about it here:

https://label.relapse.com/artist/gruesome/


----------



## vilk (Mar 6, 2017)

Speaking of tribute death metal, I actually like Cannabis Corpse more than Cannibal Corpse.
[YouTubevid]VxwQUnHbbRQ [/YouTubevid]


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 6, 2017)

fps said:


> Yeah Decapitated (NOT Blood Mantra), Defeated Sanity, Wormed, Portal (Vexavoid), Aborted, Origin, there is some great stuff out there. Depends what you're after I guess, and the shock of the new will never be there again.



Whatchu got against Blood Mantra


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Mar 7, 2017)

Stealth7 said:


> New Gruesome sounds like Human-era Death






Herrick said:


> Sounds a little too much like Death.





CapnForsaggio said:


> Says the guy in a forum thread about "death" metal bands....







MetalHead40 said:


> The band is intentionally trying to sound like Death.
> Its a "Death" tribute band dude.



Indeed it sounds A LOT like Death, but it's cool nonetheless. I like it.



vilk said:


> Speaking of tribute death metal, I actually like Cannabis Corpse more than Cannibal Corpse.



Just checked this one. The song names are f----ing hilarious!   

01 Chronolith
02 Mummified In Bongwater
03 Disposal Of The Baggy
04 Every Bud Smoken
05 Sentenced to Burn One
06 Addicted To Hash In A Tin
07 F---ed With Northern Lights
08 Experiment In Horticulture
09 Gallery Of Stupid High


----------



## gunch (Mar 7, 2017)

Stealth7 said:


> New Gruesome sounds like Human-era Death




Just dropping by to say this HECKIN RULES


----------



## bloc (Mar 7, 2017)

MetalHead40 said:


> Apparently their paying homage to Death through their own material.
> 
> There's a good read about it here:
> 
> https://label.relapse.com/artist/gruesome/



Wow they even have the same artist who worked with Death doing the album covers, that's hardcore


----------



## Viginez (Mar 9, 2017)

Stealth7 said:


> New Gruesome sounds like Human-era Death



dayum 

copy or not, this is some quality stuff


----------



## vm27 (Mar 10, 2017)

Stealth7 said:


> New Gruesome sounds like Human-era Death



VACANT PLANETS


----------



## NemesisTheory (Mar 11, 2017)

Krypts! 
https://darkdescentrecords.bandcamp.com/album/remnants-of-expansion


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 11, 2017)

NemesisTheory said:


> Krypts!
> https://darkdescentrecords.bandcamp.com/album/remnants-of-expansion



Dude I forgot about Krypts! Buying this now. I love this forum.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Mar 11, 2017)

Also, Ascended.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Mar 11, 2017)

Two more crusty delights and I'll leave it for the night.

Extremity
https://www.20buckspin.com/collections/new-vinyl/products/extremity-extremely-....ing-dead-mlp


Disma.


----------



## 220BX (Mar 12, 2017)

i haven't posted here in ages, decided to pop in today after a long while and saw this thread. i love OSDM so really good to see some awesome bands getting mentioned . great to see desecresy, ascended, krypts, corpsessed etc get acknowledged here. anyways heres some more

stench of decay




cult of endtime 


Ekpyrosis



venenum(they have adopted a bit more blackened approach)


undergang


cruciamentum



chapel of disease




i listen to way too much osdm, so i'll just leave these for now.


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 12, 2017)

NemesisTheory said:


> Disma.



Co-signed.


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh...when you said Tampa DM I was thinking fast, techy and brutal....not that second video.....I don't think you are looking in the right place for dm.

Try The Red Chord, Job for a Cowboy, Vildhjarta, Trigger the bloodshed, Cattle Decapitation, Fit for an Autopsy, Conquering Dystopia, The Schoenberg Automaton, Decapitated, Aversions Crown, The Zenith Passage, Feared, Bloodbath, just to name a few.

There is another breed of tech death coming around I dig the sound of, but you can tell that almost everynote was moved, punched in and trimmed. So it may be too robotic for you.


----------



## raytsh (Mar 14, 2017)

There is loads and loads of great DM out there today, many already mentioned here. But, I don't get why The Agonist of all bands (and I really liked the new album for what it is) is here to represent "Death Metal". I don't associated them with DM in the slightest.


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 14, 2017)

New Full Of Hell is more or less death metal.

[Youtubevid]8XX1VLrig1I[/MEDIA]


----------



## NemesisTheory (Mar 15, 2017)

The Ominous Circle. Great drummer!


----------



## nickintonate (Mar 16, 2017)

I can get your point of view as to why you find modern era death metal. Those old school albums have a lot of "feeling", something that many modern bands have. Example, you put on "Altars of Madness", "pierced from within", "consuming impulse","slowly we rot", theres that dirty raw tone that Morrisound was so good at obtaining. Nowadays, the moods of the music are changing, but its the type of music where we have to think a lot more in order to get into; they require a lot more time. Some good bands at this are Hate Eternal, Vengeful, Gigan, Artificial Brain, Ulcerate, Ingurgitating Oblivion, etc.

https://intonate.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## m107a1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Really? I gotta be the one to drop these old-school death metal albums? OK!


----------



## wankerness (Mar 16, 2017)

Those, especially ITP, are simply old, not old-school style!


----------



## vilk (Mar 16, 2017)

m107a1 said:


> Really? I gotta be the one to drop these old-school death metal albums? OK!



lol, that ain't what this thread is about.


----------



## bloc (Mar 16, 2017)

This one is tech as hell, but still tasteful imo


----------



## Bearilla (Mar 16, 2017)

So these bands might be a little out of place here as I have always been terrible at classifying around this genre. All I know is there is absolutely brutal music that I enjoy. Let me know what you guys think! 

Not sure how to embed..... looking up now.

Edit: figgiditout!


Infant Annihilator - Palpable Leprosy of Pollution (anything on this album)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCeRWaIh5Hw

Thy Art is Murder


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47Plg93oJ1M
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw-b_VdpCEU

Slaughter to Prevail


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 16, 2017)

^ That's all deathcore which is pretty far from the old-school death metal that the OP is into. I love Infant Annihilator and Thy Art Is Murder though.

Here's a few bands I don't think I've seen mentioned:
Sewercide


Scorched - one of the best new-old school death metal bands around imo


Horrendous


Power Trip - they're thrash metal but they've got an older sound


Gatecreeper


----------



## FireInside (Mar 17, 2017)

I can totally relate to the OP. I miss the 90's DM, especially the albums from Morbid Angel, Deicide, And Obituary. I'm probably just being nostalgic but I have yet to find any newer DM albums that come close.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Mar 17, 2017)

I really don't think anything is ever going to compare to the classics. Maybe if James Murphy ever does that 2nd Disincarnate album, but that's probably close to never happening. I have some hope for the new Solstice, especially because Alex Marquez was going to play on it, last I heard. 

Almost forgot about these guys, for fans of Morgoth/Death.


----------

